# 2010 vs 2011 Force group



## jtsunoda (Sep 29, 2010)

I am searching for components for a new build. Does anyone know if there are differences between 2010 and 2011 Force components?


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

I don't see any changes on their site...


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

Haven't heard anything about a "new" 2011 Force. Word on the street is that 2011 is "red's year" after rival and force got overhauled in 2009 and force was refreshed again in 2010. Correct me if I'm wrong, but red has been unchanged since its introduction.


----------



## jtsunoda (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## jellis25 (Oct 6, 2009)

The chain is different. 1071 instead of 1070. I think it is supposed to have better lateral strength and quieter, but I am not certain on that.


----------



## 4cmd3 (Jul 14, 2007)

I am fairly certain there were some subtle Red changes, but don't ask me to list what they were...


----------

